# Intel 915 OR D101???



## cooldip10 (May 17, 2006)

Hey what do you think.. Intel D101 is better or 915 ..


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 17, 2006)

I suppose D101 supports dual core processors .. a damn good thing if are going for it and still good if u r not keeping the future upgrades in mind ... but u have to check it am not sure.


----------



## amolsarode (May 17, 2006)

D101 is much better than the 915.

Just take it.


----------



## cooldip10 (May 17, 2006)

I' keeping future upgrades in mind ... thats a sure thing man..


----------



## amolsarode (May 17, 2006)

Are you telling that to yourself, cooldip?


----------



## nishant_nms (May 21, 2006)

Get D101 do not even consider of having 915


----------



## gxsaurav (May 21, 2006)

D101 is better, it's onboard graphics is vista capable, so with 1 GB RAM, or a little more then that, iit can be an inexpensive Vista machine, where gaming is not required


----------



## cooldip10 (May 21, 2006)

I forgot to tell.. gaming is a factor..


----------



## nishant_nms (May 21, 2006)

As I told D101 is superior in al aspects


----------



## hellboy_extreme (May 22, 2006)

for gaming d101 rulz!     d101 is  future proof and almost the best today
but u may go for 915 if u want good value for money..but keep my word its gonna be outdated in less than 2 years when Vista takes full power..
endline: Shell out some money 4 Intel D101


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2006)

How can it be advised to go for D101 (for gaming purposes) when it does not even support SLi?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2006)

SLI is a costly marketing gimmick, sure it gives a lot of performance, but it's already costly to buy 1 graphics card in India, & buying 2 is even hard

If u want pure SLI go for the Asus P5 series

D101 is good, but don't expect gaming from it, cos it's not enough, add a graphics card


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 22, 2006)

Damn I thought Intel will put in a 4 digit number, and it has become 101 instead of 1001 

Yeah D101 is the one to buy


----------



## cooldip10 (May 22, 2006)

in what way D101 is future proof??


----------

